# Looking for H1B Visa consultants



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry this have been posted/answered somewhere else, I am looking for a consultant who can provide H1B, any one happened to know any good/trustworthy consultant in Bangalore?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you mean an IT consultant, i.e. an employer? Only employers can sponsor employees for H-1B visas. Among IT consultancies all the usual large employers sponsor many employees each year: Infosys, Wipro, Deloitte, etc. All the big sponsors are well known names in that industry that should be thoroughly familiar to any professional in that industry.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

fkiddy12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry this have been posted/answered somewhere else, I am looking for a consultant who can provide H1B, any one happened to know any good/trustworthy consultant in Bangalore?


A consultant cannot get you a visa ..and probably not job ...
they can take fees ....most are scams 
you should only deal direct with the employer


----------

